# night time bass fishing



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Is there anyone going out nightime bassing? I got out really early before day break and I got into more fish before daylight than I did after sunrise.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I've found that the fish are hitting more when it's dark till about 1/2 hr after daybreak. Been that way for a while now....

A

Wishin' I was fishin'


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Very early mornings have been the ticket here too...here's one I bagged on a musky'bug a few days ago.:G


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Im headed out to throw a fluke at them in a bit. Alot of baitfish coming in at night.


----------



## Java line (Mar 14, 2012)

Kids love it, now that they have started school bound to slow down


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

The night bite by far is my favorite way to target bass! It seems with the silence of the night and lack of vision i become much more in tune with my bait. It usually takes me about an hour to settle in but once a pattern is established it is very easy to fish throughnthe night and forget about sleep. My go to's are a big black SB or tube with rattle insert. Unfortunetly i havent found the time to night fish this year and thats too bad because Inthink it should have been a banner year for it with all the heat. My best nights have been the heat of the summer when its really muggy out.


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I love night fishing for bass! In the summer month's i fish more at night than day time. I have the best sucess throwing texas rigged plastics (mostly powerworms and beaver style baits) and black jigs worked slowly


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

Love going right after dusk when the night feed bags start. I use spinner baits and buzzbaits when the bite is hard. If its slow, I'll throw tubes and flukes. Love fishing by feel at night though, lol.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have been doing most of my fishing this summer at night, 4 or 7" Berkley power worms in black or blue fleck have worked for me as well as jitterbugs and spinnerbaits.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

As everyone else said, night fishing is the best imo too.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

Yep. Bass went on the feed for an hour after dark. Throwing plastics. same area produced one keeper for 3 hours before dark then when it got black we caught 8 keepers in a half an hour.


----------

